# Jig basics!



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

I’ve only ice fished a couple of times 15 years ago. Back then I was using jigs and live bait. This year I plan to try to learn jigging for without or live bait or if needed simply as an addition to the jig. What are the basics needed for:

1. Jig selection (I’ll stick with panfish)
2. Jig presentation

and if possibly consider a relatively small budget.

thanks for the input


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Pomoxis33 said:


> I’ve only ice fished a couple of times 15 years ago. Back then I was using jigs and live bait. This year I plan to try to learn jigging for without or live bait or if needed simply as an addition to the jig. What are the basics needed for:
> 
> 1. Jig selection (I’ll stick with panfish)
> 2. Jig presentation
> ...


I’d most definitely tip your jig w live bait, for panfish mostly wax worms or maggots, maybe minnow or head for perch. Pinmin jigs are basic start. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Live bait seals the deal! I'm amazed at what you can catch with one single maggot. 
Get a couple jigs that present horizontal.....and a couple that present vertical.....let the fish decide which is right


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, single waxing or maggot on a little jig. 2-4 test with a micro swivel. Also those smaller swedish pimples work great too. Definitely consider small plastics too. I take a razor blade and carefully cut up old used rubber worms into little micro baits. Also melt some down, suck up with a BBQ injection syringe, then push out the plastic onto a non stick pan once the plastic cools a bit to form micro worms.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

allwayzfishin said:


> Yup, single waxing or maggot on a little jig. 2-4 test with a micro swivel. Also those smaller swedish pimples work great too. Definitely consider small plastics too. I take a razor blade and carefully cut up old used rubber worms into little micro baits. Also melt some down, suck up with a BBQ injection syringe, then push out the plastic onto a non stick pan once the plastic cools a bit to form micro worms.



And don't be shy to use those trout worms. They work just as well and usually can be pinched off into a couple if not a few different pieces.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

allwayzfishin said:


> Yup, single waxing or maggot on a little jig. 2-4 test with a micro swivel. Also those smaller swedish pimples work great too. Definitely consider small plastics too. I take a razor blade and carefully cut up old used rubber worms into little micro baits. Also melt some down, suck up with a BBQ injection syringe, then push out the plastic onto a non stick pan once the plastic cools a bit to form micro worms.


Where do you have the micro swivel tied on?


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

18 to 24 inches above the jig. At least thats where I do


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Outasync said:


> 18 to 24 inches above the jig. At least thats where I do


Yup. Same here


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

fishingful said:


> View attachment 481556
> View attachment 481556
> View attachment 481557


Oh wow ok. Imma get a few today and ride them until the wheels fall off for this season. I took some tips from another thread and got the micro jigs from Meier. I hope those are good for a start.


----------



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

Outasync said:


> 18 to 24 inches above the jig. At least thats where I do


So are you saying that I should have a regular line on the spool and a microswivel thena leader then 2 or 4 test


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Pomoxis33 said:


> So are you saying that I should have a regular line on the spool and a microswivel thena leader then 2 or 4 test


Yeah, that will be fine. It's better to run 4lb mainline for panfish tho. Then downsize your leader from swivel.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I run 4 lbs then microswivel then 2 lbs from swivel to jig. Except on my inline rods they are rigged with 3lbs no swivel


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

The gold waxie jigs have been a fav of mine the past 2 years. Followed by the pink/chartuse color. Rigged with 2 maggots or 1 waxie and let it drop to the bottom and then slowly pick it up about a foot and shake it and if nothing raise it another ft and repeat. I usually do this for 1/2 the water depth then drop back down.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Or you can just tie a double uni knot.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I don’t use swivels unless jigging something that “actually spins”(runs in circles) like the jigging Rapala. The swivel(some distance up the line) drives me crazy seeing/watching it on my flasher(mental thing!) For any panfish jigs(or tiny spoons) that “might twist“ the line, at some point I deadstick it a few seconds and let it “reverse spin“ to return to neutral. My feeling is that the reverse spinning just (might) trigger a strike from neutral fish.


----------

